# NYC Pro Store Haul!



## Randy Rose (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey girls and guys!

So I am finally getting around to posting my haul from the NYC Pro Store. (And it is *definitely* a Pro Haul . . . NONE of the colors I bought are available at the regular stores!) I bought this stuff last tuesday and thursday, but since I've been traveling and am now at a new job (summer stock theatre) with an internet-less host family (yes . . . they still exist!), it's taken me a while to get this stuff on my flickr. (I'm typing this at a local coffee shop . . . thankfully the entire downtown area of the small town I'm in has free wifi!)

Without further ado, here are the before and afters:

MAC Brushes Before
129
168
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1430/...11fcd9.jpg?v=0

MAC Brushes After
+209
+266
+272
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1302/...e8860b.jpg?v=0

Pro Palette - Blush Before
Blunt
Fever
Mocha
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1429/...0e4a9c.jpg?v=0

Pro Palette - Blush After
+True Red
+Deep Pink
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1199/...46a968.jpg?v=0

Pro Palette - Warm/Neutral E/S Before
Passionate
Coppering
Orange
Firespot
Chrome Yellow
Gesso
Swiss Chocolate
Carbon
Brule
Cosmic
Print
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1022/...9faa72.jpg?v=0

Pro Palette - Warm/Neutral E/S After
+Rose
+Red Brick
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1217/...72cb6f.jpg?v=0

Now for my major haul . . . Can anybody say Pro Line Extension?
Pro Palette - Cool E/S Before
Swimming
Electric Eel
Moon's Reflection
Purple Haze
Trax
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1046/...704e11.jpg?v=0

Pro Palette - Cool E/S After
+Bottle Green
+Kelly
+Lime
+Aqua
+Naval
+Atlantic Blue
+Blue Calm 
+Indian Ink
+Vibrant Grape
+Red Violet
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1307/...644727.jpg?v=0

Phwew! 

And if that weren't enough, I had lunch with the guy that sold me my tube of Angry Inch SE Lipglass . . .
Here's my lonely tube: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1422/...781472.jpg?v=0
And here are his two new friends!
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1288/...1bfaa1.jpg?v=0

All in all I spent close to $200 at the Pro Store . . . would have been WAY more if I hadn't also just gotten my 40% Makeup Artist Pro Card! Whee! 

Oh, not pictured - I picked up a Studio Fix NW20 Compact as well.

Just can't wait for Matte2 and the next half of the Pro Extension . . . I need to expand my warm and neutral e/s collection . . . maybe a palette for each? Muwahahaha!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 3, 2007)

Good haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Your cool palette looks great!


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jul 3, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 3, 2007)

Very nice!  And nice presentation (before and afters) too.  Question, how does True Red compare to Frankly Scarlet?


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 3, 2007)

I love all of it! Especially the last eyeshadow palette! enjoy!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 3, 2007)

love the haul!


----------



## triccc (Jul 3, 2007)

wow! that's awesome!


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 4, 2007)

mmmm those pro blushes look lovely


----------



## tricky (Jul 4, 2007)

amazing haul! i neeeeeed to go check out those new pro e/s.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 6, 2007)

great haul. i love your cool e/s's and im lovin you color choices for blushes!


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 7, 2007)

I am just wondering, how is the NYC pro store? I am thinking of going there. But when I called and said I do not have a membership, they told me I could still buy products, but they said that with a attitude. Is it okay for me to shop there


----------



## frocher (Aug 15, 2007)

Great haul, I love the lipglasses.


----------



## KimSwim (Aug 15, 2007)

Lovely haul! Love the Angry Inch Lipglass!


----------



## red (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_I am just wondering, how is the NYC pro store? I am thinking of going there. But when I called and said I do not have a membership, they told me I could still buy products, but they said that with a attitude. Is it okay for me to shop there_

 
I've gone there many times, they are actually quite nice 
First you have to find the place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is a block or two from another Mac store ... then you go up the stairs (pass the security guard)and the rest you'll find out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. great place.

I order over the phone from them all the time, and ask for samples of this pigment or that, and they always send it to me.


----------



## stacey131 (May 27, 2009)

Nice


----------

